# Full timers?



## Paulus (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi there, 
Are there any 'full timers' on this site please.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 7, 2016)

Welcome.
We've got all sorts on here, all shapes,sizes and temperaments.
We only spend 6 months in the van. Does that make us merely part-timers ?
We all have one thing in common.... We prefer not to spend too much time on campsites.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Nov 7, 2016)

I am a Full Timer in waiting   in about 12 days time  

There are many experienced Full Timers on here and loads of advice and guidance (I have benefited a great deal by their advice and guidance)


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 7, 2016)

Have been full timers but now only do 9 months


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi ya,
Short answer
Yes,
 I'm a Full Time Livaboard. & am sure there are many more.

Are you ?.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 7, 2016)

there's a few of us about


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 7, 2016)

Maybe who's asking


----------



## harrow (Nov 7, 2016)

Paulus said:


> Hi there,
> Are there any 'full timers' on this site please.



Quite a few and also there are some no timers. :rolleyes2:


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 7, 2016)

*We are (sort of)*

We use MH full time for 6 months (UK summer) and live abroad for the other 6 months.

House is sorted in that it is let thus fully insured and maintained.

Mail etc is forwarded Doctor all OK

MH insurance is hefty (Over £1000) and we store it in the winter (£300)

Works  for us at the moment.

In south of England CCC CS mainly
Abroad Aires/Stellplatz and wildcamping 
We toured Norway Finland and Sweden for 3 months and paid for less than 15 overnights !
Planning Ireland (NI and ROI) and Scotland for 2017..... hoping not to use too many campsites but when we do aiming for about £10 a night


----------



## Steveboy (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm fultime, usually 6mnths UK & 6 months over the water. Occasionally de-camp & stay with family or friends but after 5 yrs fultiming prefer staying in my motorhome rather than de-camping. Its a great life but you need to love, & I mean LOVE driving & have an insane curiosity to see whats round the bend. Oh! & I am happily solo too.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 8, 2016)

Had the van 10 years now.  Joan and I full timed for 6 years after selling everything.   We have been back in bricks and mortar since May.   Thoroughly enjoyed it but Joan decided she wanted to settle down and set up a home again, while she still had the ability to do so.  She didn't fancy going from a Motorhome to a Care Home.   She has been a lot fitter since, as she has been decorating and gardening.  I went the other way spending a month in hospital and have been to the doctors more since May than in the previous 10 years.
We are renting from the local authority and the house is adapted for the elderly with alarms etc.  Insurance for the van went down by £1,000 but we now have to pay for storage.

I still have the hankering to get back on the road, but have had to winterise the van instead.  We would be touring in Southern Spain now, until April/May instead of watching the weather forecast predicting 0c temps and 10cm of snow for today in the NE.    I did however see that N332 have shown snow in Spain yesterday but that would be inland not on the Costa Calida (Warm Coast).  I still read the Spanish (English Language) papers every week online.  Winter on the way as temperatures nosedive across Spain   Temperatures in Madrid today 2c  Mojacar 12c so a bit chilly there.


----------



## John H (Nov 8, 2016)

I'd describe us as full-timers because we are in the motorhome whenever we are in the UK or Europe but if we go further than that (as we sometimes do for winter) then we put the van in storage. We have a house but spend no more than a few days a year in it (my sister lives in it full-time). Our usual pattern is to tour round the UK in summer, spending the school summer holidays in Derbyshire with the grandchildren, and then either fly off to somewhere warm and cheap (Egypt, Thailand etc) or take the motorhome down to Spain, where we are at present.


----------



## Sky (Nov 8, 2016)

I full-timed for four years in an Elddis Autoquest in the U.K. and France.  Before that I spent seven years in a PVC that I converted.

Now I'm mostly grounded due to health and mobility issues and have to rent a bungalow, but I still get out in a wheelchair adapted minibus when I can.


----------



## runnach (Nov 8, 2016)

Sky said:


> I full-timed for four years in an Elddis Autoquest in the U.K. and France.  Before that I spent seven years in a PVC that I converted.
> 
> Now I'm mostly grounded due to health and mobility issues and have to rent a bungalow, but I still get out in a wheelchair adapted minibus when I can.



I know Ed on Tour is about to embark fulltiming  we both wrote our respective accounts, which may be useful or of interest..Can't find mine perhaps if oyu can find yours bump it on the pages 

regards 

Channa

Failing that perhaps Phil could ? if it is archived. I think a lot would enjoy the read


----------



## harrow (Nov 8, 2016)

John Thompson said:


> Had the van 10 years now.  Joan and I full timed for 6 years after selling everything.   We have been back in bricks and mortar since May.   Thoroughly enjoyed it but Joan decided she wanted to settle down and set up a home again, while she still had the ability to do so.  She didn't fancy going from a Motorhome to a Care Home.   She has been a lot fitter since, as she has been decorating and gardening.  I went the other way spending a month in hospital and have been to the doctors more since May than in the previous 10 years.
> We are renting from the local authority and the house is adapted for the elderly with alarms etc.  Insurance for the van went down by £1,000 but we now have to pay for storage.
> 
> I still have the hankering to get back on the road, but have had to winterise the van instead.  We would be touring in Southern Spain now, until April/May instead of watching the weather forecast predicting 0c temps and 10cm of snow for today in the NE.    I did however see that N332 have shown snow in Spain yesterday but that would be inland not on the Costa Calida (Warm Coast).  I still read the Spanish (English Language) papers every week online.  Winter on the way as temperatures nosedive across Spain   Temperatures in Madrid today 2c  Mojacar 12c so a bit chilly there.



You have been there and tried it, 
I met a couple who moved to very rural west Wales.
It lasted 6 years and now they a in a terrace house in Radlett Hertfordshire.

But life is like that times move on. :dog:


----------



## Sky (Nov 8, 2016)

channa said:


> I can't find mine perhaps if you can find yours bump it on the pages.  Failing that perhaps Phil could ? if it is archived. I think a lot would enjoy the read



Sure - it's here.


----------



## pughed2 (Nov 8, 2016)

*Full timing*

Hello Paulus.......just into 4th year full timing, despite the on off girlfriend trying to lure me into full time rooming a year or two ago........and still thorough enjoyment, and not looking forward to when age or health dictates otherwise.........Trigano. Tribute PVC.........steve bristol


----------



## Clunegapyears (Nov 8, 2016)

*Can't imagine going back*

Full time since April 2015. Houses let out and stuff in a garage, storage and parent's attic. Loving it so much, just invested in an A class - in for the long term. 
Why the question?  Quite a few posts about full timing on the site if you're thinking of it.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 9, 2016)

*Where is the op ?*

Heeellloooo,,,You there ?


----------



## Deleted member 71374 (Jul 26, 2017)

*OMG £100 ins!*

Wow ouch I am hoping to live full time in my rig to only return for MOT etc so please tell me if you found better prices please?
Many thanks


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 18, 2017)

*Im a full-timer*

I live 24 7 365 totally full-time and only spend Christmas on a camp site so truly wildcamp .


----------



## LesleyKH (Aug 18, 2017)

Sort of part-time full-timers at times! We lived in our van for a year and travelled. Rented the house out. Then husband lived in it for 5 years working away from home during the week on contracts and coming back to our house at weekends. He is sooo much tidier in the van than in the house that I'm almost tempted to just live in it full-time, or maybe just kick him out, but then I wouldn't have the van!

Lesley


----------



## 10para (Sep 19, 2017)

*Full-timer*

I've been full timing now for nearly 4 years


----------



## Deleted member 71374 (Sep 20, 2017)

*Full timers*



Penny13 said:


> Maybe who's asking



Sorry guys but I never knew anyone replied to my post as i I get no email notifications at all

Well you see my intention is to go full time one day but how do you find the Insurance please guys & If reasonable where from too please?


----------



## Deleted member 71374 (Sep 20, 2017)

*Insurance - Full time*

I am very curious how you all get on with Ins for full time & How much it varies in price please chaps?


----------



## Rockburner (Nov 28, 2017)

albabe said:


> I am very curious how you all get on with Ins for full time & How much it varies in price please chaps?



We're going to be ringing around various companies, if I see an recommendations I'll add them to my list. 

Not sure if the comparison sites can be used, but it's worth a try.


----------



## runnach (Nov 28, 2017)

There is a significant difference full timing with a Uk address that can be volunteered and true solo is the bottom line 

Channa

but what the fcuk do I know full timed over 4 years good luck


----------



## martinmartin (Dec 7, 2017)

*full timing*

Hello Fulltimers :wave: To be or not to be that is the question,Full decloration attracts parrasites so sometimes its better to just spend a great deal of time in your van rather than declare being a Full Timer.


----------



## maingate (Dec 7, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Heeellloooo,,,You there ?



Last activity 14/05/17. :rolleyes2:


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 8, 2017)

*If you are not honest*

A claim can (and no doubt) will not be met !

Thus we pay up !

Comfort / Aviva

If do do not pay the usual UK housing expenses (rent/mortgage council tax Services) you are saving a fortune anyway.
Swings and roundabouts or snakes and ladders..ONLY 1 big snake (insurance) but lots of good ladders...
EG my council tax would be £150 x 10 (Direct debit) = £1500 more than enough... then there is Water Energy Telephone......
You would pay anything fro £250 to £500 for insurance anyway.

Yes it was a bit of a shock to me when I first notified my insurance company but now it does not bother or worry me


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 9, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Not really sure that full timing is actually any cheaper than living in a house really, guess it depends on your vehicle and your lifestyle as we don't camp we live in a motorhome when full timing so it costs .
> I guess if you camp in a camper not ever using sites and being careful with electrical requirements and heating, it could be cheap.
> Those with newish vans also have massive depreciation on their vehicles ?



I will second that after 6 years of full timing it is no cheaper than living in a house but at least you get a change of view and you aren't bothered about neighbours to much.


----------



## Dowel (Dec 9, 2017)

Sky said:


> Sure - it's here.



Thank you for the link and the original post, very useful and very well put together. 

Not at all too long every bit of your effort appreciated.


----------



## Bossangel (Dec 9, 2017)

John Thompson said:


> I will second that after 6 years of full timing it is no cheaper than living in a house but at least you get a change of view and you aren't bothered about neighbours to much.



A couple of months ago I would of vehemently disagreed over a pint of cider and bag of pork scratching.
However now I'd have to concur after having to buy another van as the 2nd one died. I'm back to just above if I was renting but not by much . I'm full time 11 months


----------



## REC (Dec 9, 2017)

Don't think it costs anywhere near as much for us living in the van than when we were running the UK house. Reckon we were spending £500month in bills which have stopped. Fuel is a cost but it depends on the size and economy of the vehicle. Insurance and breakdown cover for Europe is biggest cost. Paying £75 month for storage of our belongings and about £25 month for phone/ broadband. Gas seems to last much longer than we thought it would. Food similar cost, campsites very occasionally  cost a minimal amount as we wildcamp or free Aires. Plus we have money in the bank from the sale, which brings a (small) amount of interest. However we only stay in the van for extended periods as half time in Portugal. Costs there are less than one month's council tax in UK for a year in Portugal, just council tax 19euros year and electricity 70 euros year with free solar and free water. I suppose each individual has to cost it out with their own circumstances in mind.  Currently feel we have the best of both worlds!


----------



## Trish1997 (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm in my 9th year of full timing, a have lost quite a bit of money in changing vans but doesn't every notorhomer do that when they change vans.
Yes insurance is more expensive and I am truthful with the only company that will do it which is comfort. This winter I am in the UK but used to spend it in Spain when my husband was alive.
Still sorting out stuff about that but will tour France in the spring.
It's hard to make relationships when you are truly full timing though as most people I meet are amazed when I say I live in my van.
I'm retired so don't have the ability to earn money so make it go further when touring France by using the free Aires.
I can't see myself in bricks and mortar anytime soon until health forces it I guess which I hope is nit for a long time yet.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 10, 2017)

*Depreciation of MH and yearly cost analysis*

I suggest factoring in Depreciation costs is not appropriate as these would be incurred if just using for holidays/touring
Yes a an extra amount for depriciation

So here goes Firstly savings
1 Council Tax £1500 pa
2 Water rates £500 pa
3 Telephone internet 12x£15 = £180 pa
4 Gas & Leccy say £1000 pa
5 Other house expenses maybe £300 pa

Total £3500 pa at least

Costs
1 Extra insurance £700
2 Extra Depreciation maybe £500
3 Extra diesel £600 based on 60% of Total
4 Extra gas £70 again 60%
5 Secure storage over the winter £300
6 Campsites £400 again based on 60%

Thus GT of £2600

OK this is based on our routine where we use the vehicle 100% for 5 or 6 months not a full year

For a full year diesel and gas  and campsites would be more but I would save £300 on storage so a net loss of maybe £600

Thus a change from reasonable saving almost £1000 to minimal saving
So as others have posted Not much in it.

BUT it depends so much on Mileage and Campcosts
Clearly no point in have a vehicle and "not going out"
in 5 and a half months last summer we travelled 5000 miles

Previous year Scandinavia we travelled 8000 or so but we had a supper 4 months !.... surely that is the key

You are also saving a vast amount compared with "Normal Holidays"
eg 2 weeks in Spain for 2 people just costed at £2000 full board...I suggest this figure is "very minimal" other costs will be incurred

Finally
WE want to use our MH as described above thus we let our house for several reasons
1 No big bills (only TV licence and house insurance £400 pa)
2 House occupied
3 House secure(ish)
4 Rental income
5 House appreciating in value

Items 4 and 5 above are "game changers" and I do not include the income or appreciation in my analysis

House rental is not without it's problems
We have had 4 very good years but as of today (early Dec 2017) we have a problem with both reduces income and causes stress
However we are sill saving on the house services cost (all items listed earlier).
Our house agent will deal with all the hassles and of course this will cost !

We expect the problem to be solved by April when we are reasonably confident that normal service (ie income) will return


----------



## REC (Dec 10, 2017)

It's an interesting thread...don't think the original poster is interested any more though!


----------



## Trish1997 (Dec 10, 2017)

Ok. Thanks. I'll nit add any more then.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 11, 2017)

No one seems to have made an allowance for wear and tear and breakdowns in their calculations.

We found we needed to replace a tap every 12 to 18 months (bathroom or kitchen).  
We had at least one breakdown a year that cost on average £1000 per year over the 6 years of full timing.   Our major breakdown expenditure was on Fan Belt Tensions and Vacuum exhauster pump.  We had to replace road springs and track rod ends.  I allowed £1,000 in the budget but exceeded it some years.
Tyres wear out faster Full timing.  
Batteries also wear out.  
Gas Appliances also wear out.  We had to replace the water heater, one Truma heater and a burner/Control unit in another.

There is a bigger risk of damaging something on your van that has to be replaced urgently.  If not full timing you could put it off until later.  Mirrors, Steps come to mind.  

Upholstery and surfaces also take more hammer as do floor coverings blinds etc.

Add to that the other thing you may feel the need to add on such as more solar,  B2B charger, Generator,  A Gas Tank   it all adds up but make life better on the road.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 11, 2017)

*Yes Indeed*



John Thompson said:


> No one seems to have made an allowance for wear and tear and breakdowns in their calculations.
> 
> We found we needed to replace a tap every 12 to 18 months (bathroom or kitchen).
> We had at least one breakdown a year that cost on average £1000 per year over the 6 years of full timing.   Our major breakdown expenditure was on Fan Belt Tensions and Vacuum exhauster pump.  We had to replace road springs and track rod ends.  I allowed £1,000 in the budget but exceeded it some years.
> ...


Summer 2017
A new gas regulator £90 including fitting/testing
A new tap £70

Summer 2015
4 New tyres £400 so let us say £100 a year
Routine Servicing / MOT Allow £400

I have a motorhome "Budget account" (as you do I Think) and now Put £200 a month aside for ALL yearly expenses (inc insurance) probably not quite enough but as we only pay 6 months road tax I pay that from our normal account ( as well as I do with diesel gas campsites Ferries and Small maintenance eg tap)


----------



## Rockburner (Dec 18, 2017)

Ffion said:


> Ok. Thanks. I'll nit add any more then.



Please do!

All information is good!


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 18, 2017)

Ffion said:


> Ok. Thanks. I'll nit add any more then.



Agree with Rockburner please do, it's fascinating reading from people with real life experience.


----------

